# Powermatic 6" jointer any good?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys Its about time for me to finish my basement cabinets and the wife has some other projects she wants me to do and my local woodcraft has the 6" powermatic jointer for $800. Seems this jointer gets some good reviews but I'm unsure if it's gonna be the right jointer for me or if I might be better of with something else.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

powermatic has an outstanding reputation but can be pricey (kind of like festool for us "on the job" type of guys). Grizzly is really good for the money. I bought a used 6" jointer & love it.


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

It's been a while since I looked at the Powermatic line but I remember they had two lines.

The Artisan series- made in Taiwan
The regular Powermatic series- I think mostly made here, but not in Taiwan.

Which one are you looking at?

The Grizzly line is hit or miss. I've known some of there cast iron pieces to not be aligned correctly or ground flat enough. But for the money?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Teoli said:


> It's been a while since I looked at the Powermatic line but I remember they had two lines.
> 
> The Artisan series- made in Taiwan
> The regular Powermatic series- I think mostly made here, but not in Taiwan.
> ...


Some of the models are made in the US as far as I have read but from the looks of the ones they had in the store they are made in china. Pisses me off as lately I have been finding a lot of so called quality kit with made in china stickers on them. Would rather not buy china made stuff but seems to be getting harder to find US made gear.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you are hard pressed to find any new machinery that is made here.

Check your local CL for a week or two and see what you can find used.

6" jointer will usually be a single phase machine too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was looking at the laguna as well but I'm finding it hard to find info about it. They seem like nice tools but I have only seen the bandsaw in person and its one nice bit of kit. I'm wondering if the jointers are as nice.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I second checking CL. That's what I did and found a long bed 6" PM for $400. Some guy bought it at an estate sale, really didn't know anything about it, put the wrong belt on it, etc. Runs real good. Blades are inexpensive on amazon. You'll find one in a week within 100 miles.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a used powermatic 8" several years ago & couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have the 6", and have been really happy with it.

Framerman, I hope you didn't get the wrong belt because of what I told you? I pulled the numbers directly off my belt.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Checked out CL and not to many options in my area but one 8" powermatic from back in the 80's is for sale. $500 but guy won't move on price. For the extra 300 I would rather go new 6" but again what do I know. That 8" could be a good deal? It's the older style green model.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Thanks guys. Checked out CL and not to many options in my area but one 8" powermatic from back in the 80's is for sale. $500 but guy won't move on price. For the extra 300 I would rather go new 6" but again what do I know. That 8" could be a good deal? It's the older style green model.



I paid a grand for my 8" used. $500 is a bargain. As said earlier in this thread, a lot of name brand tools are now imported. An older American made machine should give you more confidence than a new import. At least it would me.


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I would jump on the 80's model for sure. $500 is a good price. Just check it first.

Bigger,Longer table is a bonus too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

BCC,

If it where me. and I was looking for a 8" jointer-(EX:looks like this model pictured- green) I would go with the American made (older) jointers... Powermatics are great machines but I would go for the older models  the true "Arn" but as $600 the table has some cosmetic issues from what he stated and the fence angle adjustment lever is missing....you should be able to find that with no problem.... but he failed to put a picture up... that always throws up red flags IMO...:no:

Just some machinery to consider as well...you can bump it up a notch with a true piece of American History...*Crescent 12" jointer*-the one pictured is 3.5 hp and a beautiful machine all the way around...in Danville... $650.00:thumbsup: When you see listings for a complete shop (machinery) going up for sale you will have more wiggle room- there is no guarantee with that statement, but they usually want it out...you could probably offer him the same $600.00 and he would more than likely be receptive :thumbsup: and IMO blows the doors off that powermatic...

There is also an American 16" jointer for sale in North Suffolk for sale-$850.00. This could be an "American Woodworking Machinery Co." or a "American Sawmill Machinery Co." (EX:yellow guard picture and square box base picture gray) but more than likely it is a "American Woodworking Machinery Co" #1 "Buzz" hand jointer- (EX:3 toed gray color picture)
sounds like the guy wants to get rid of it... he posted 2 adds ( I think) 

I just purchased a "buzz" jointer 4 weeks ago - pure ARN all the way:thumbsup:

Then there is this 8" Rockwell for sale in Greenville TN for $495.00 - again American made (EXicture is what it may look like- there may be a different base design if older) now that is a great price if it's in good condition other than cosmetic issues...


I am not trying to sway you in either direction but if you can spill out $600.00 I would go for the Crescent 12" or the American 16" :notworthy- your going to run into a situation some day where a 8" may not cut the mustard and may want to move up in size.... if your content with the 8" I would look at the Rockwell for that price and then the Powermatic...Mull it over and take everything into consideration including the hp/ph - lots to think about.... 

Good luck in your hunt... but whatever you do... if you bite the bullet - remember it didn't happen with out pics,,,,,:shifty::laughing::thumbsup: 

B,


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Thanks guys. Checked out CL and not to many options in my area but one 8" powermatic from back in the 80's is for sale. $500 but guy won't move on price. For the extra 300 I would rather go new 6" but again what do I know. That 8" could be a good deal? It's the older style green model.


The 8" would be my vote for a couple of reasons. One would be that it would be a US made machine when it was a US owned company vs an import machine by a Swiss(?) owned company. Second reason would be, what do you do with a 6" jointer? I would find it almost worthless.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy cow Brian! some serious tool envy here! I've never seen jointers that big in my life!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. Some great feedback? I would love to go for one of them bigger machines but space is a massive factor for me. I have to say that I'm not gonna be doing anything bigger than cabinet door frames and 6" for now would fit the space it has to go in really well. I'm one of them people who would love to own one of the older machines but I ain't got time to be messing around working on it. It Really needs to be plug and play. Wifes on my ass about not getting doors and frames done already and spending time messing with a older machine would send her over the edge lol


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Rustbucket said:


> I have the 6", and have been really happy with it.
> 
> Framerman, I hope you didn't get the wrong belt because of what I told you? I pulled the numbers directly off my belt.


Nope, it's got the right belt now thanks to you. It was definitely the wrong belt the guy put on there.

BC, just from using my 6" jointer, I would definitely watch for a long bed. A short bed I don't think is going to do you any good. It will limit you or make you improvise.

I almost went the arn route, but I needed something right away. I would love to tinker around with some old equipment and fix it up nice to use, but some day soon.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The powermatic 6" has a 66" bed. It seems long compared to other models their like the rikon and jet and feels much better built than the jet.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

some good points made on this thread....

Go with what you feel comfortable with, but as Kent said - the longer the bed, the better off you will be. I strongly suggest going with the older American made machinery- when it comes to WW machinery... new doesn't mean anything....it's not like a car , from day 1 it's going to get wear marks on it- so IMO that is the least important, what is important is that it is American Made Cast iron quality WW machinery (IMO). It will last a lifetime... and then some... not to mention they look so dam cool-:thumbup:

Do what your comfortable with... and if that means going new with the foreign jober... go for it!:thumbsup: I for one won't hold it against you... I am an ARN freak,, can't help it....:laughing: 
Once you get the American CI... you will never look back... you'll see... eventually you will fall into the vortex...and after that, there is no escaping.....:laughing: it becomes an addiction:w00t:... seriously..:blink:

Good Luck Bcc... and please ,,, what ever you get... post a thread if you can.:thumbsup: 
Thanks,

B.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I think the bottom line is that it depends on what you plan to do with it. If you need finished boards wider than 6", it ain't gonna do it! Well it can, but not efficiently. I do mostly face frames and other stock narrower than 6". Sometimes I wish I had a bigger machine, but space is at a premium. I edge one side pretty close, and rip to approximate width. From there I take it back to do one face before running the stock through the planer. I run all the stock through the planer on edge to get everything perfectly even. 

One day, I WILL own a 12" or better piece of "ARN", but for now, this works. I've had it for 10+ years with no problems.


----------

